# Property Tax?



## PatnPaul (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, wonder if anyone can help. Today we received a mail from the landowners of our flat asking for property tax. We only use the flat in Hurghada for holidays until we retire, so not been there much and it is the first request in 5 years, so a bit of a shock. Is this something anyone can help with, is it genuine or are they trying to pass on land tax they should pay, or declare when they sold us the place off plan.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

PatnPaul said:


> Hi, wonder if anyone can help. Today we received a mail from the landowners of our flat asking for property tax. We only use the flat in Hurghada for holidays until we retire, so not been there much and it is the first request in 5 years, so a bit of a shock. Is this something anyone can help with, is it genuine or are they trying to pass on land tax they should pay, or declare when they sold us the place off plan.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


These new tax laws have been in place for awhile now so sadly i'm afraid they will have to be paid if your apartment is eligible.



Real estate tax is imposed on Egyptian real properties, payable by the owner. Whether the property is actually leased out or not, the tax is levied on the rental value of the property, which is assessed every 5 years for properties by the tax authority. Real estate tax is levied at a flat rate of 10%.

Real estate tax is levied after deducting the following assumed maintenance expenses:

30% of the rental value for residential properties
32% of the rental value for non-residential properties

Residential properties with an annual rental value of less than EGP6,000 (US$1,034) is exempt from real estate tax.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

PatnPaul said:


> Hi, wonder if anyone can help. Today we received a mail from the landowners of our flat asking for property tax. We only use the flat in Hurghada for holidays until we retire, so not been there much and it is the first request in 5 years, so a bit of a shock. Is this something anyone can help with, is it genuine or are they trying to pass on land tax they should pay, or declare when they sold us the place off plan.
> 
> Many thanks in advance.


I've just found this but how accurate it is i've no idea.Do you know anyone else in your apartments that you could ask what they have done.Might be an idea to have words with a lawyer as there seems to be many conflicting reports on the situation,but to be truthful an honest lawyer in Egypt is about as rare as hens teeth.


lawyers4expats: How to calculate the tax on your property in Egypt


----------



## PatnPaul (Jan 27, 2013)

hurghadapat said:


> I've just found this but how accurate it is i've no idea.Do you know anyone else in your apartments that you could ask what they have done.Might be an idea to have words with a lawyer as there seems to be many conflicting reports on the situation,but to be truthful an honest lawyer in Egypt is about as rare as hens teeth.
> 
> 
> lawyers4expats: How to calculate the tax on your property in Egypt


Hi hurghadapat, many thanks for your reply. We have family and friends who also bought off plan on a nearby development. Will ask what they have heard, and will both discuss with a Layer if we can find one. 
The UK FOC have a list on their website so we may find one that is OK. Strange that no one else has mentioned this tax on the forum. We have made contact with others who live in Hurghada, and they don't seem to have had any requests yet which is why we opened up the discussion.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

PatnPaul said:


> Hi hurghadapat, many thanks for your reply. We have family and friends who also bought off plan on a nearby development. Will ask what they have heard, and will both discuss with a Layer if we can find one.
> The UK FOC have a list on their website so we may find one that is OK. Strange that no one else has mentioned this tax on the forum. We have made contact with others who live in Hurghada, and they don't seem to have had any requests yet which is why we opened up the discussion.



Don't be to reliant on the FCO's list of lawyers as all they are giving you is a list of English speaking ones but no guarantee if they are honest.

Try posting your question on here.......https://www.facebook.com/groups/hurghadaresidentsofficial/
it was well discussed on here when it was first brought out so maybe someone might be able to give you some more up to date info.


----------

